# Looking for a Hand in Middle TN?



## BlueberrytheRoan (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm a 22 year-old young woman who, odviously, loves horses. I Don't have a whole lot of experience to speak of, I haven't even owned my own horse! However I do have 2 years of exprience of working at a horseback riding stable where I guided small (or helped guide large) groups of riders on our 45-ish min trail and helped train [horses] some. Blueberry was one of my favorite horses there. I came to this site to learn and ask more questons, but mostly to see if I could find my next horse job. Please feel free to comment about anything horse related; experience, maybe you know someobody looking for help, maybe you could use an extra able body around. You may also ask me questions about my exprience.
My passion and joy is horses, and I would enjoy and tips or advice. <3


----------

